
Google fined $2.7B by European Commission for abusing search monopoly - mmoura11s
https://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2017/06/google-europe-fine/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14643712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14643712)

